# Building Department Permit Fees



## jar546 (Jan 19, 2019)

I'd like to share some building department permit fees just to see some of the differences around the world.  Please feel free to share a few of yours.  Some fees are established, set fees and many if not most are based on the cost of construction.  Here are a few that I looked up.  Please state location.

Established Fees:

Water Heater Replacement   -   $109  Danville, California
Furnace and AC Replacement - $186  Danville, California
In Ground Swimming Pool (new)   -   $325 Easton, Pennsylvania
Reinspection Fee   -   $109   Danville California

Based on Valuation:

$100,000 - $500,000   -   $643.75 for the first $50,000 plus $7.00 for each additional $1,000, or fraction thereof, to and including $100,000   Danville, California

$100,000 - $500,000   -   $1,585, plus $12 for each $1,000 over $100,000  Easton, Pennsylvania

One and two-family residential buildings: 
(a) First $500.00 valuation of construction costs (total contract amount) MINIMUM FEE 100.00 
(b) $501.00 and up (1.75% of the remaining total estimated valuation of construction costs; includes all plan 1.75% check fees and subpermit fees, except fire.) Fire permit fees are in addition to these fees.  Boca Raton, Florida


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Value.          
0-$500.00 -$15.00 fee
$501.00 - $2,000.00 - $45.00 fee

Water heater avg fee $18.00
200 amp service avg fee $42.00
Avg Deck fee per sqft $12.50 - $15.00 w/stairs, composites ++
Furnace and a/c ave value is all over the place, seen value at $1,500.00 up to $8,500.00


----------



## fatboy (Jan 20, 2019)

For all permits;


----------



## Msradell (Jan 20, 2019)

I guess most big cities have rather contorted rules for permit fees. I've attached a one from Louisville Kentucky which is 9 pages:


----------



## JCraver (Jan 21, 2019)

Here in the middle of Illinois, for residential:

New construction - $0.20/sf habitable space, $0.15/sf non-habitable
Remodel, value of $5000 or greater - $30 + $0.07/sf for the space that's altered.  Under $5000 value - $25
Detached garages, patios, decks - $30
Demolition (any structure) - $30
Pools - $20
Electrical - $20 (which covers any electrical work up to and including replacing the service)
Mechanical - $20
Roof - $30
Driveway - $10

We don't charge for inspections.  And no plan review fee for anything residential (unless we have to send the plans out to a third party, which hasn't happened since I've been here..).

99% of the time, residential permits are issued the same time you walk into my office and ask for one.


.


----------



## tmurray (Jan 21, 2019)

Here are mine: http://quispamsis.ca/download/schedule-a-fees/


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 21, 2019)

Chalrlton Ma 
*Building* http://townofcharlton.net/forms/buildingcommissioner_FeeChart.pdf
*Plumbing and electrical* http://townofcharlton.net/forms/gasplumbinginspector_permitfees.pdf


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2019)

$16.50 per $1000....Includes everything.....$50 min


----------



## conarb (Jan 22, 2019)

Since Jeff cited Danville CA in his original post, here is some information on Danville for either a new home or ADU.

*



			Planning and Building Permit Costs for A New Custom Home or Accessory Dwelling in Danville, CA
		
Click to expand...

*


> At New Avenue we have paid over 30 different types of permits to get residential projects approved.  These are “normal” projects too such as additions, remodels, restorations, accessory dwellings accessory structures and custom homes.
> One of the architects who is a partner at New Avenue’s recently completed in depth research for the permitting fees of a new Accessory Dwelling in Berkeley, CA.   Here are his findings from December, 2015.
> 
> We guarantee your project will be different!  This is a great starting point if you are researching.  Most people have never heard of all these fees.
> ...





¹ https://www.newavenuehomes.com/plan...om-home-or-accessory-dwelling-in-danville-ca/


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 22, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Water Heater Replacement - $109 Danville, California



Tank or on demand WH?

I just issued a gas WH tank permit and the fee was $15.00. I admit that's low, but using fatboy's chart that same permit valuation would be $23.50. How does Danville, CA get $109.00? 

If I were home owner there I would look at doing myself without the permit, but I'm sure the water heater police would get me? Hay look the sticker sez 2019, lets see if they pulled a permit?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 30, 2019)

Do these permit fees include inspections? I can't imagine my 3rd party company would even do the paperwork and start the car for anything under $125 which is our minimum fee.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> *Do these permit fees include inspections? *I can't imagine my 3rd party company would even do the paperwork and start the car for anything under $125 which is our minimum fee.



Yep, I don't have the authority to charge an additional fee for doing inspections on top of the permit fee charge.

Third party is in business to make money I would think.


----------

